# Dallas Mavericks @ Milwaukee Bucks (11th March)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (39-21) vs Milwaukee Bucks (24-34)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.




































<center>
F! True scrub team here. The main thing IMO is for Terry to really D up well on Mo Williams. If he does D up well, he'll stop Mo getting everyone the ball for easy layups. Despite not being well known names, Gadzuric and Smith will prove to be tough for Dirk to dominate. Speaking of Dirk, he is coming off a very sub-par performance (6-19) and knowing Dirk he doesn't have two off-nights in a row. Shawn Bradley is tall and probably shouldn't start, but he's tall and he's almost guaranteed us the jump ball possesion. Whoever is marking Desmond will need to not let him dominate, it always seems to be the "other" guy who has his season high against us, so Marquis or Finley will need to step up

Key Reserves






























Daniels | Van Horn | Armstrong | Henderson






























Gaines | Fizer | Kukoc | Goldwire
Alan Henderson is just coming off a 17 rebound game, he'll probably start but I was too lazy to change it. Dallas will need to up the tempo against this Bucks team (we scored 123 against them last time). Mavsman (I think it was him) brought up a great point about Marquis Daniels, he does try to do a little much (ie taking the ball from coast to coast for a missed layup), he needs to be able to get everyone involved, especially Dirk. The Bucks don't really have many contributors off the bench so Dallas need to play the full 48 minutes with intensity to tire the Bucks out

Key Matchup:








vs








</center>
Josh has had a real tough time lately without Damp, in the past 4 games he's marked Kobe (x2) and Tracy McGrady. Let's just say he hasn't doing spectacularly. He will definately need to hold his own against Redd, which means that he can't go 9 points (4-11)*

*Season Series*
Dallas Mavericks 123 Milwaukee Bucks 104
1-0


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't know ... :frenchy:.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News

Season series: Mavericks lead 1-0.

Key matchup

Josh Howard vs. Michael Redd: And you thought it was going to be Calvin Booth against Keith Van Horn. The sharpshooting Redd is one of the most dangerous offensive players in the league. The Mavericks held him to 18 points in their December win over the Bucks. But Redd can put up points as fast as anybody. Howard continues to draw all the tough defensive assignments. He needs to work hard on offense too as Redd's defense comes and goes.

Inside the Mavericks

Long time coming: They have been without their usual starting lineup for a long time, but the Mavericks are getting double-figure scoring averages from four of their preferred starters. Erick Dampier is the lone absentee at 9.5 per game. The last time Dallas had five players who started the majority of the season average 10+ points was 1986-87.

Briefly: Marquis Daniels averaged 2.43 steals in the seven games before Thursday night's. ... Over his last 23 games, Dirk Nowitzki has averaged 2.09 blocks. ... Opponents are averaging 18.5 turnovers in the last eight games.

Inside the Bucks

Don't be fooled: Their record may not catch your eye, but the Bucks are 8-2 in their last 10 home games. Among their victims in that stretch are Minnesota, Seattle and Chicago, Overall, they are 10-7 since Feb. 1.

Briefly: Calvin Booth has been as productive for the Bucks as he was for the Mavericks, seeing only 31 minutes in three games ... Joe Smith, a former No. 1 overall draft pick, has quietly had a nice run of late. He's averaged 12.3 rebounds in the last three games. ... Waxahachie product Desmond Mason has evolved into a capable sidekick for Michael Redd and is coming off a 22-point game against Atlanta.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

We need to be careful of the Bucks here, we are in bad form and need to shake the cob-webs free. Fin and Dirk were rusty last night and we really only had Al doing any work. ATM we need Damp back asap.
Mavs win 103-99


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Dude, Theo, the Bucks are not a "true scrub team." We are just a young team that lost arguably its best player from last season in TJ Ford. Just look how the Mavs are reacting to the loss of Erick Dampier. If we had TJ this year, we would be a playoff team in the East. I think that the Bucks, with only 25 wins, have already met the expectations of most coming into the season without TJ. Although we are not a better team than the Mavericks, I think that if the Bucks play well enough, they can beat a depleted Mavs team.

Although the Mavs are far from a "scrub team," by the way they've been playing lately, they don't deserve to call any team a name...

I'm not predicting an upset, but don't sleep on the Bucks in this one...*


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dallas 107
Milwaukee 96

OT: You reppin the Bobcats now, Theo?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope we dont take the Bucks lightly. They can light us up. But I think we will win this.
118-107Mavs.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I say it will be a blowout, Mavs are coming off some poor performances and so is Dirk

*Dallas:* 120
*Milwaukee:* 105


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I guess I'll say 

Dallas: 108
Bucks: 97

But still ... :frenchy:


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

i hope we can win this one. The Mavs will be motivated, we need to prove to ourselves that we are capable of winning without some key pieces. 

I think Dirk will have a great game, my prediction: 31/11/4ast/3blk
Either Redd or Mason will have a good game tonight, I expect one of them to get over 25. I hope Devin can see some PT and try not to over do it infront of his home town. 

Mavs win
103-99


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavericks were shooting 100% up until their 14th point, they were 6-6 FG and 2-2 FT

Jason Terry with 6 points already


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Did I read that correctly? Devin Harris enters the game with 5 minutes left in the quarter


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

End of 1st Quarter
Dallas: 28
Milwaukee: 30

*Players to watch* 
*Dirk Nowitzki*: 6 points/4 rebounds/1 assist (10 minutes)
*Jason Terry*: 8 points/1 assist (7 minutes)
*Devin Harris*: 4 points/1 assist (5 minutes)

Dev proving himself


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Dev proving himself


I think he will do well under AJ.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks like Jet is keeping the Mavs in it.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Theo! said:


> End of 1st Quarter
> Dallas: 28
> Milwaukee: 30
> 
> ...


*He always plays well in Milwaukee. Hopefully this gives him a confidence boast for the rest of the season and into the playoffs....*


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Jet's having a great game, Dirk seems to be playing well too  
GO MAVS


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirk Nowitzki with two consecutive 3's, hopefully he goes on a run


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

I hope so  
OT: Theo who do u realistically think will draft Bogut


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Charlotte Bobcats, or Atlanta Hawks


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah, i'm gonna get his Jersey no matter who he gets drafted by. Its gonna feel might lame walking around in a Atlanta/(insert other team) one


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

soulhunter_67 said:


> I hope so
> OT: Theo who do u realistically think will draft Bogut


*Sorry Theo, but I'll give my opinion too :biggrin:. I think that Bogut is best suited to go to Atlanta, where him and Al Harrington would be a very solid front court, not to mention 2 solid young players in Josh Smith and Josh Childress. Atlanta also has capspace this offseason, where they could upgrade the PG position ala Antonio Daniels or Earl Watson. With these moves, that would give them a young team, which could maybe compete next season.

Charlotte would be smart to go for Chris Paul, a local kid that fits exactly what they need, a point guard. I don't think that Charlotte shouldn't quit on Primoz, although he isn't the C of the future, he is good enough for the building process. Paul would instantley give them a chance to win more games. and would make a nice 1-2 punch with Okafor....

New Orleans could also sneak in and get the 1st pick, maybe wanted Bogut...*


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

122-110 Mavs. Two players played well for us. Dirk and Terry. They had some big plays at the end. I think the score should not have been that close. Good game though.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Barely escaped. We needed this win.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Now that's what i'm talking about. Great games by Terry, Dirk and Finley. But i was very happy on what Harris was doing tonight. He will be a star folks in this league. Somebody needs to start a fan club. 

This was a huge win tonight. Milwaukee especially Redd played great. I dont think San Antonio could have stopped this team from scoring tonight. Almost every shot was contested tonight but they made it.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> 122-110 Mavs. Two players played well for us. Dirk and Terry. They had some big plays at the end. I think the score should not have been that close. Good game though.


Well right now, a win is a win. And Milwaukee has not been a kind opponent to us up there lately.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Glad we pulled out a win, pretty close game. We shot almost 5% better than them from the floor but could still only manage to win by 2. Whats up with Josh??


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Bucks played well, just like I said they would...good game by the Mavs...*


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Gambino said:


> Now that's what i'm talking about. Great games by Terry, Dirk and Finley. But i was very happy on what Harris was doing tonight. He will be a star folks in this league. Somebody needs to start a fan club.
> 
> This was a huge win tonight. Milwaukee especially Redd played great. I dont think San Antonio could have stopped this team from scoring tonight. Almost every shot was contested tonight but they made it.


I agree, Devin Harris had a good game he made a lot of key plays that kept us in it.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

soulhunter_67 said:


> Glad we pulled out a win, pretty close game. We shot almost 5% better than them from the floor but could still only manage to win by 2. Whats up with Josh??


Probably aggravated that ankle injury that happened last night.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I've been out, and I saw some of the first quarter on TV. This was simply a win we needed. We didn't play to our optimum strength, but we still won. It's always comfortable to know your team is realistically capable of more than 122 points.


----------

